# Fundraising opportunity for 501 nonprofit orgs



## Jessicap (Jan 20, 2011)

The company I work with has an awesome fundraising program available to 501 NPO's. If you know of any organization that could use more funds, please have them contact me or send me the name and contact information of the organization and I would be happy to contact them. 

The program is alot like the school receipt programs except instead of only one or two stores that the supporter is able to shop at, we have over 3500 stores to choose from like Walmart, Kohls, Target, Cabelas, Petco, Pet Mountain, ebay, Bloomingdales, etc... 

I can be contacted by email, PM, or you can have them go to my website and contact me through the CONTACT US at the bottom of the home page.

Jessica
www.MyOneStopToShop.com


----------

